# Desperately need help with FBQ2496



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

I am using a Beehringer FBQ2496 along with REW 5 to eq my subwoofer. And today the girlfriend was vacuuming and accidentaly hit some button(s) on my FBQ2496 with the vacuum cleaner. Now the front display is showing this:










instead of the normal display of my 5 filters applied to the topmost channel (Left I think). I havent configured the FBQ2496 in years and have forgotten how to go back to my "filter" mode. Can someone please help me, what do I press to have it return to my "filter"mode?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

what if you hit the "PEQ" button (toward the top right)


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> what if you hit the "PEQ" button (toward the top right)


Thank you a rapid response! I figured it out  But I got a bit panicky for a while. The girlfriend sent me a text when I was at work, explaining she messed up haha. And last time I myself managed to activate some not wanted mode on the FBQ2496 I never figured it out how to get back, and had to reprogram the thing.

Phew its back to "normal"  Maybe I should study up on the FBQ


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

NixPix said:


> Maybe I should study up on the FBQ


Or give it a coat of protective armor.

Forgive me for having a good laugh at your expense. Can't count the number of times a family member has caused some kind of equipment panic in my life.

All's well that ends well.:T


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> Or give it a coat of protective armor.
> 
> Forgive me for having a good laugh at your expense. Can't count the number of times a family member has caused some kind of equipment panic in my life.
> 
> All's well that ends well.:T


Haha no worries I am glad it amused someone  Yeah I could really feel the panic build up, getting that text when I was at work and couldn't do anything haha. And the girlfriend felt really bad when I explained how much time and effort it has taken to get it all setup. She now refuses to vacuum the living room LoL


----------

